# Demand that their voices be heard



## golfingpro

Hola a todos,

No estoy seguro cómo traducir la siguiente frase al español - "A growing percentage of parents and students are demanding that their voices be heard".

Vi distintas traducciones en la red, y este fue mi intento: "Un porcentaje creciente de padres y estudiantes están exigiendo que sus voces sean escuchadas".

¿Están de acuerdo? ¿Traducís 'el porcentaje' como singular o plural? 

Gracias de antemano


----------



## juandiego

Hola Golfingpro.

Sí, el subjuntivo está bien. Un poco más idiomático sería con construcción pasiva refleja en vez de con pasiva perifrástica: _sean escuchadas_ —> *se escuchen*.

  En cuanto al número del verbo por lo que se denomina construcción partitiva del sujeto, creo que pasa lo mismo que en inglés: ambas son admisibles. Yo me inclino por el plural.

Otra cosita: "No estoy seguro *de* cómo ..."


----------



## golfingpro

¡Muchísimas gracias juandiego! 

Entonces, ¿pensás que: "un porcentaje creciente de padres y estudiantes están exigiendo de que se escuchen sus voces", sería más ideomático? Estoy de acuerdo. 

¡Gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## golfingpro

Lo siento, ¿sería "de que se escuchen" o sólo "que se esuchen"?


----------



## juandiego

golfingpro said:


> ¡Muchísimas gracias juandiego!
> 
> Entonces, ¿pensás que: _"Un porcentaje creciente de padres y estudiantes están exigiendo__ que se escuchen sus voces"_, sería más ideomático? Estoy de acuerdo.
> 
> ¡Gracias por tu ayuda!


 You're welcome, Golfingpro.
Yes, more idiomatic.

By the way, I chose the plural option in order to connect in a better way with the subsequent subordinate noun clause which is in the plural. It could have been in the singular as follows: _"Un porcentaje creciente de padres y estudiantes *está* exigiendo__ que se *escuche* su voz"_,


----------



## craig10

'voices be heard' is a figurative phrase meaning that they want people to pay attention to what they're saying, I think you're trying to translate  it too literally

How about 'un porcentaje...exiga que se le haga caso'  .  I think the verb 'exiga' should be in the singular as you're talking about 'un porcentaje'


----------



## juandiego

Hi, Craig.
It has the same meaning in Spanish as well. In fact, that's the meaning that has been in my mind from the start. The literal translation works here.
_'Un porcentaje...exig*e* que se le haga caso'_ is also very idiomatic and quite similar; perhaps a tiny bit interpretative, in my opinion.


----------



## craig10

Thanks juandiego


----------



## juandiego

golfingpro said:


> Lo siento, ¿sería "de que se escuchen" o sólo "que se esuchen"?


Perdona, había respondido a esto en el post 5 y lo borré porque pensaba que esto no era una pregunta sino una afirmación.
El _de_ no está bien: sobra, debes quitarlo.
_Exigir_ es un verbo transitivo normal que no exige preposición tras él en el sintagma (nominal) que representa la cosa que se exige.


----------



## golfingpro

Gracias craig10 y juandiego!


----------



## SevenDays

como alternativa, también idiomática y no literal:

_...exige que se les tome en cuenta

_Cheers


----------



## Milton Sand

juandiego said:


> _"Un porcentaje creciente de padres y estudiantes *está* exigiendo__ que se *escuche* su voz"_,


Hi,
The verb can even be plural if "padres y estudiantes" is considered as the subject (my choice too); but I think "su voz" must be in singular when referring to a common clamor. And I would not use _presente continuo_:
«Un creciente porcentaje de padres y estudiantes exigen que se [les] escuche su voz».

The "les" helps to be clear that it's about their voices, not a third party's, opposing party's, or any other  previously mentioned subject's (de él/ella/ello/usted/ellos). Normally, using the indirect object pronoun would let us not to use the possessive but the article; but doing so would reduce the dramatic touch and the text would seem to talk simply about the sound of their vocal cords.

Regards,


----------



## juan082937

JuanDiego:
Creo que debe ir en plural el verbo y voces.

*Un porcentaje creciente de padres y estudiantes* están exigiendo que se escuchen su voces ( voice is listened by human beings)


----------



## KirkandRafer

juan082937 said:


> JuanDiego:
> Creo que debe ir en plural el verbo y voces.
> 
> *Un porcentaje creciente de padres y estudiantes* están exigiendo que se escuchen su*s* voces ( voice is listened by human beings)


Estas construcciones de sujeto cuantificador (gramaticalmente singular, por sentido plural) + de + sustantivo plural permiten hacer la concordancia tanto con el sujeto, singular como con el complemento del nombre, plural. La mayoría de las veces la elección depende de lo que le suene mejor a quien escribe o enuncia la frase.


----------



## Milton Sand

juan082937 said:


> Creo que debe ir en plural el verbo y voces.
> Un porcentaje creciente de padres y estudiantes están exigiendo que se escuchen su voces


Juan082937, ¿no depende de si es un clamor común o un montón de quejas diferentes? Como en: «Varias personas piden que se les resuelva su situación, que se les pague su salario, que se les limpie el nombre».

El verbo principal en realidad puede ser singular (conjugado con «un alto porcentaje») o singular (conjugado con «padres y estudiantes»). Yo también prefiero plural como sería en: «Un millón de padres y estudiantes exigen».

Saludos,


----------



## juandiego

juan082937 said:


> JuanDiego:
> Creo que debe ir en plural el verbo y voces.
> *Un porcentaje creciente de padres y estudiantes* están exigiendo que se escuchen su voces ( voice is listened by human beings)


Hola, Juan.

Ésa fue mi primera elección (post 2) y todavía la comparto en buena medida (razón en post 5). Sin embargo, después de dar la opción de con todo en singular, ésta me parece que incide mejor en el auténtico significado de la expresión _escuchar la voz de alguien_: el de tener en cuenta su opinión, hacerle caso. 

Coincido con Milton en que el _que se escuche la voz_ (singular) referido a los padres y estudiantes parece transmitir mejor que se refiere a la opinión del conjunto de ellos.


----------



## juan082937

KirkandRafer said:


> Estas construcciones de sujeto cuantificador (gramaticalmente singular, por sentido plural) + de + sustantivo plural permiten hacer la concordancia tanto con el sujeto, singular como con el complemento del nombre, plural. La mayoría de las veces la elección depende de lo que le suene mejor a quien escribe o enuncia la frase.



El porcentaje cuantificador se refiere a los sujetos *padres y estudiantes *que  son plurales y con la conjunción 'y'.  Las voces se regfiere a ellos  también. Yo usaría el plural . Pero si tu tienes una referencia que  explique tu posición te lo agradecería.


----------



## KirkandRafer

Estrictamente diría que el núcleo del sujeto gramatical es "una minoría"; "de padres y estudiantes" es el complemento del nombre.

En el punto 4.8 del artículo sobre concordancia del Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas (versión en línea ) tienes explicado el asunto de la concordancia en estos casos. Yo, como tú, también haría de forma natural la concordancia con el complemento del nombre, pero ambas opciones son posibles.


----------



## Milton Sand

juan082937 said:


> El porcentaje cuantificador se refiere a los sujetos *padres y estudiantes *que  son plurales y con la conjunción 'y'.  Las voces se refiere a ellos  también. Yo usaría el plural . Pero si tu tienes una referencia que  explique tu posición te lo agradecería.


Porque tú lo has pedido: *4.8 Sujeto de cuantificador + de + sustantivo en plural (DPD). 
*
Lo de «las voces» me hace recordar la canción de Perales: ♫_Que canten lo niños; que alcen la voz._♫ Notarás que no dice «que alcen las voces». Otro ejemplo: «Berta, los niños la esperan para que les lave la cara». Me suena raro si digo: «la esperan para que les lave las caras».

Mi punto es que, si le ponemos el complemento indirecto «les», mejor usar «la/su voz» en singular: «Exigen que se [les] escuche su voz»; aunque, con solo el posesivo, no me parece descabellado: «Ellos exigen que se escuche su voz». Con más razón siendo «voz» en sentido figurado para significar «clamor, reclamo, protesta».


----------



## juan082937

Milton, ningún ejemplo tiene dos plurales unidos por la conjunción 'y' y además llevan determinantes : La mitad de, la mayoría de, una minoría de, el rsto de, el diez por ciento de, un grupo de, un montón de cosas, una infinidad de amigos. Si lees el párrafo final  dice que : Los cuantificadores sin determinante (infinidad, cantidad,multitud) requiere el plural. Pero además hay dos sujetos en plural unidos por la conjunción 'y' y no vi ningún ejemplo con dos sujetos distintos y unidos por la conjunción 'y' que no podrían implicar un grupo global . El párrafo final es bien interesante al respecto.

Feliz noche y gracias.


----------



## KirkandRafer

No veo en qué cambia la conjunción nada: el complemento del nombre (y el sentido) seguirían siendo plurales si solo pusiera "los padres".


----------



## juan082937

Dice : sujeto de cuantificador+de (genitivo)+sustantivo ( no sustantivos) en plural, quizá esta sea la razón de que no hay dos sustantivos plurales en ninguno de los ejemplos del  DPD. No es lo mismo un sustantivo en plural que dos sustantivos ( padres y estudiantes). No veo sustantivos diferentes ( los sujetos reales). En estos probklemas de gramática española surgen muchas opiniones encontradas pero si lees el párrafo final hay mucha claridad en cuanto al plural.
Estamos de acuerdo por lo menos en la diferencia de enfoque.

Gracias


----------



## KirkandRafer

No, lo mismo no es, pero en este caso no creo que cambie nada: si concordásemos con el núcleo del sujeto lo haríamos en singular y si, por contra, hiciéramos la concordancia con el complemento del nombre, optaríamos por el plural, tanto si apareciera solamente "los padres" como en el caso de "los padres y estudiantes". Vamos, yo no veo diferencia alguna. En cualquier caso, todo es posible, por supuesto. A ver si Peter, Xiao o alguien puede aportar algo al respecto.


----------



## SevenDays

SevenDays said:


> como alternativa, también idiomática y no literal:
> 
> _...exige que se les tome en cuenta
> 
> _Cheers



.....permiso....

_...exige que se *los* tome en cuenta.
...exige que se *les *tome en cuenta sus peticiones.

_gracias

A propósito, el verbo (singular o plural) lo determino por la estructura de la frase, por el sujeto sintáctico, que no puede ser "de padres y apoderados":
_Un porcentaje creciente está exigiendo/exige....._

Pero, claro, entiendo muy bien el uso del verbo en plural.
Saludos


----------



## Milton Sand

SevenDays said:


> ...Permiso...
> 
> _...exige que se *los* tome en cuenta.
> ...exige que se *les *tome en cuenta sus peticiones.
> 
> _Gracias


Te cuento que en toda Colombia (y países vecinos) usamos ese caso de leísmo que es muy antiguo. En realidad, creo que solo algunos los españoles y en general la gente del Cono Sur son ortodoxos al respecto. El DPD dice que se trata de «un caso especial en el que se emplean desde los orígenes las formas de dativo en función de complemento directo» (DPD, Leísmo 4.f.).


SevenDays said:


> A propósito, el verbo (singular o plural) lo determino por la estructura de la frase, por el sujeto sintáctico, que no puede ser "de padres y apoderados":
> _Un porcentaje creciente está exigiendo/exige....._
> 
> Pero, claro, entiendo muy bien el uso del verbo en plural.
> Saludos


Es como cuando dices: «Un millón de amigos alzaron la voz» y no: "un millón de amigos alzó la voz".
Saludos,


----------



## KirkandRafer

De hecho, Milton, si te fijas el PDP es muy cuidadoso al referirse a esas construcciones impersonales con se y al uso de pronombres de dativo en ellas: no habla de leísmo directamente, sino que, como sucede en la parte en la que trata los verbos en proceso de cambio de régimen (en el punto e) del artículo), explica por qué esa construcción se usa así y nos remite al latín. 

Por cierto, los españoles que conozco, y son de muchos sitios distintos, utilizan los pronombres de dativo en esas impersonales con se. Aún no he oído a ninguno que no lo haga, aunque no me sorprendería que en algunas zonas de Andalucia o Canarias la gente construyese esos verbos con pronombres de acusativo.


----------

